# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  El (mal) uso del buscador...

## Niram

Quizá abra un poco de polémica con este hilo, pero tengo que decirlo...

¿Por qué siempre se le dice a la gente que use el buscador y no se agiliza la búsqueda en él?

Lo digo porque estoy cansado de ver como a muchísima gente se le dice que haga uso del buscador (lo cuál comparto enormemente), pero luego resulta que vas, pones las palabras que crees convenientes... y no sale nada relacionado hasta la página 10 o 15.

Y desde mi punto de vista, ése es un problema de quién abre un post nuevo y no lo etiqueta como es debido (o simplemente no lo etiqueta de ninguna manera). Y, ¿por qué solo se permiten 5 etiquetas? Cuánto mejores serían las búsquedas si todos pensáramos en eso antes de abrir un post...

Ahí queda mi opinión...

P.D.: hasta éste tema lo etiqueto...

----------


## mnlmato

La gente que usa buscador lo notifica antes y expone la duda, otros simplemente llegan, se registran y preguntan, que es lo más fácil, que nos sirvan la información en bandeja de plata.

----------


## mayico

No, mnlmato, tampoco es eso, aunque si es cierto que hay gente así.
He intentado utilizar el buscador varias veces y... me ha costado encontrar lo que busco aún sabiendo que eso se ha hablado en el foro, y al final he desistido en la búsqueda.

----------


## M.David

A mí alguna vez también me ha pasado lo mismo, recordar algo interesante que se ha tratado, y no encontrarlo por el foro...

De todas formas con la opción de "búsqueda avanzada" se puede encontrar casi todo.

Lo de las etiquetas... no lo hago nunca. Se que debería pero se me olvida por completo.

----------


## Pulgas

He movido el tema al subforo de sugerencias, porque en cambalache se perderá muy pronto, y considero que es lo suficientemente interesante como para que reflexionemos.
Es cierto que mucha gente se acomoda y pregunta sin mirar si el tema se ha tratado ya o no (es muy frecuente entre los nuevos, que aún dominan poco el foro, y más frecuente todavía entre los vagos que pretenden que se le dé todo hecho).
También es cierto que se tarda en familiarizarse con el sistema de búsquedas: la búsqueda avanzada es más rápida y precisa, pero mucha gente no la ha probado nunca.
Lo cierto es que éste es el sistema que nos ofrece la plataforma que alberga el foro y técnicamente no se puede cambiar, así que sólo nos queda esperar que la gente se conciencie y que, en la medida de lo posible, se etiqueten los temas (entono el mea culpa: no lo hago nunca, aunque ahora me propongo empezar a hacerlo).

----------


## Sr.Mago

Bueno, yo llevo un buen tiempo ya en el foro, pero no posteo mucho a pesar de entrar todos los dias por que me voy de cabeza al buscador y suelo encontrar ahi lo que ando buscando, sino pregunto, pero como digo la (gran) mayoria de las veces encuentro lo que ando buscando gracias al buscador, claro, tiene su trabajo, pero me ha tocado que buscando un tema concreto llego a otra cosa diferente, igual interesante, asi que no me quejo... 

 Lo que deberia incentivarse es tambien a poner titulos a los temas que sean mas especificos a lo que tratan...

 saludos!!!

----------


## jhg

El que encontremos lo que buscamos de forma rapida, no creo que solo dependa de que pongamos etiquetas a los nuevos posts, o de que podamos poner más de cinco etiquetas, si no me equivoco el buscador tambien tiene en cuenta el titulo, o incluso el contenido del posts, de forma que aunque un posts no tenga etiquetas pueda ser encontrado con el buscador, ya que encontremos antes o despues el hilo que nos interesa, pues depende en parte de los algoritmos que use el buscador para ordenar los posts que encuentre (si es que los ordena por relevancia).

De todos modos, el agilizar la busqueda en el buscador, depende en parte del motor de busqueda, y con un buen motor de busqueda, de los titulos y primer posts que se usan para abrir hilos, asi como de la calificacion (si el buscador la usa para ordenar los posts, que no lo se).

Yo las veces que he usado el buscador no he tenido problemas para encontrar lo que buscaba con rapidez, pero si tienen dificultades para encontrar con rapidez lo que buscan, pues si los administradores del ofro pueden mejorar el motor del buscador seguramente que se agradecera, y despues pues poner de nuestra parte para calificar los hilos, poner titulos que sean descriptivos y no demasiado largos, etc, etc.

----------


## alexrodas

Pues bueno, como ya dice el autor del hilo, puede que el comentario que haga levante algo de polémica, pero sin duda mi intención no es esa.

He podido leer en bastantes mensajes, en algunos de una forma más sutil y en otros no tanto, que se recurra al buscador antes de publicar cualquier duda. 
El problema de los resultados que ofrece es que te pueden dar las uvas hasta que encuentres algo realmente relacionado con lo que buscas.

Es cierto que la búsqueda avanzada es un poco más precisa, en el caso de que ordenes los resultados por relevancia. Sin embargo, como quería hacer una sugerencia respecto a este tema hice la prueba con la búsqueda avanzada y ordenando por relevancia para encontrar este hilo usando las palabras "buscador" o "búsqueda" y no aparecía en ninguna parte (teniendo en cuenta alguna de estas palabras aparecen aquí al menos una vez en cada mensaje, en teoría debería aparecer el primero).

¿Que motor de búsqueda utiliza el foro? Pues sin mucho temor a equivocarme, el sistema más patatero que se nos viene a la cabeza: quitar las palabras comunes a la entrada de texto que le damos, filtrar los posts que en alguna parte de su contenido contengan las palabras restantes, y ordenarlos por fecha de publicación del último mensaje. Algoritmia en estado puro, oiga.

Sé que es bastante posible que por rollos del desarrollador de la plantilla (a fin de cuentas, la culpa de que funcione así es suya), será bastante restrictivo en cuanto a modificadones, pero imagino que algo podrá hacerse. Si no, la opción simple para los post en abierto es hacer la consulta desde Google y añadir "magiapotagia" al final del texto: Escribiendo exactamente lo mismo que en la búsqueda que comentaba antes, me apareció como tercer resultado este hilo.

Bueno, no me enrollo más, y ya os digo: no es una crítica ni nada por el estilo al foro, sino una idea que creo que puede facilitarnos bastante el trabajo.

Un saludo a todos.


PD: En cuanto al tiempo, me temo que sobre ese tema poco puede hacerse, ya que dada la cantidad de mensajes que hay, habría que ingeniárselas muy bien para agilizarlo de manera significativa.

----------


## Iban

¡Bufa! Rediseñar el motor de búsqueda podría ser una buena idea, pero también un trabajo tan complejo que no sé si seríamos capaces de abordar. :(

Que Goolge es Google, Alex... Y si pretendemos que nuestro buscador sea tan potente como el de ellos... es más, si remotamente pensásemos que somos capaces de ello, no seríamos moderadores, sino que viviríamos en Silicon Valley.

Pero es una de las cosas en las que tenemos que trabajar, es cierto.

Otra tarea más, y ya la lista se nos está empezando a hacer muy abultada.

----------


## alexrodas

Hola Iban,

Si mal no recuerdo, algunos desarrolladores de foros, incluido éste, permiten añadir un plug-in para hacer búsquedas con Google dentro de la misma página del foro. Quiero decir que no estaba proponiendo que os pusieseis a competir con Caffeine (ni mucho menos xD) sino, en el caso de que el buscador no se pueda modificar, incluir este sistema para tenerlo como método auxiliar.

Un saludo a todos.

----------

